
So you want a flamethrower - paulgerhardt
https://medium.com/root-ventures/so-you-want-a-flamethrower-76289ad2338b
======
tritium
There's still the reasonable argument that this represents a collector's item,
conferring appreciable value more reliable than many cryptocurrencies.

